
Developer Economics Survey - elta_forest
https://s.developereconomics.com/en/?campaign=DE3Q17VL&vl=ByC3wfS-b6
======
tyrw
By "partners", do they mean the companies they sell your data to?

------
edoceo
"As soon as you finish the survey, you'll get your personalised sci-fi
profile"

Sweet.

